# Tried and true feral cat hothouse.



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo! Greetings from Northeastern Québec. I'm including a photo of my tv-box garage cat shelter. Operated-on feral has been using it 4 winters. Temps go down to -35F. Infrared lamp is on a house dimmer. Degree of heat is adjusted to 50F now and then by putting thermometer on blanket on box bottom. There is also a house thermostat on garage wall to turn everything off when surrounding air temp. reaches 40F. I have another infrared lamp hanging over a bowl of water on the grarage floor but only use it when I go on trips because she now comes in to sleep and eat. The bowl is on a black piece of 1/4 in rubber.

Bottom of box has a store-bought foam cat bed with a blanket over it.

Thanks for all your good advice.

Gary, Baie-Saint-Paul, Québec, Can.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aww, she looks toasty!!  ... and I love the little face with her eyes screwed shut, tight! .. I can almost hear the purrs if I listen hard enough LOL

She is so very lucky to have someone as thoughtful and caring as you to look after her.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking care of these poor helpless kitties that are stuck out in the cold. That is awesome what you do for them. I worry about my own little feral girl, and I live in Florida, where we get some weather that gets into the 30's in the evenings sometimes. We don't have too many of those, but we do have some, and I always worry about my girl. We are hoping to screen in a porch that she can sleep in this winter, where she can be safe from other cats and dogs and other critters. 

Your kitties are so lucky to have someone looking out for them.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love that photo - it's like a cat incubator


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mmmm, toasty warm!! What a pampered girl!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww that is precious...I get warm just looking at her


----------

